

Facebook Wins $711M Anti-Spam Lawsuit - drp
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=58219622130

======
tptacek
Sanford Wallace already owes hundreds of millions of dollars in judgements to
other service providers, so this number is largely meaningless.

~~~
drp
The best part is that they're pursuing criminal charges against him.

------
pyre
> _We continue to work on collecting as much as possible from Guerbuez and
> Atlantis Blue (likely far less than the full amount) and have hired a firm
> to help with this._

I wonder how much they have collected and how money from these lawsuits
factors into their profitability. Not that I don't think these spammers
deserve the judgments... That line just made me wonder if this has some
bearing on Facebook's profitability.

~~~
drp
Facebook is cash flow positive
(<http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=136782277130>), so the accounting
related to the judgments probably has little or no impact on their
profitability.

~~~
pyre
Yea, but they were talking about a previous ruling in another case. Off-hand,
I'm not sure how many such rulings they have. It was just a thought that I
figured might generate a bit of interesting discussion.

------
aurora72
It's been more than 6 months since I've deleted my FB account. But I have
deleted mine not because of those spams, but because of the ads, overloaded
video and applet features and the like which deteriorated the main point:
Staying in contact with the friends. So I don't care if FB has achieved
anything that will ease the life of facebookers or charged a billion dollars
or more.

------
chrischen
How much spam do you have to send to be sued for $800 million??

------
vaksel
Good luck getting that money.

